# Moonlight preference- Blue vs white



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Moonlighting color- Blue vs White*​
Blue2890.32%White39.68%


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Just wanted to get a feel for which looks better, the blue or the white LED Moonlights. I am probably purchasing a t5 setup with 4x54 watts and have an option as to whether I get one with blue or white.

I know I could make this myself but I don't want to.

Also, I assume I can switch out the moonlight bulbs if I wanted to, right?


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

the bulb you are talking about is an actinic bulb, its generally for bringing out the colors of fish versus a moonlight. Its also used in saltwater tanks.


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are refering to LED moonlights I prefer Blue by far I noticed the fish Avoid the white and some even avoided the blue at first I am using Submersible LED's Blue and a 180 degree angle on the beam you can get them in a variety of different angles and colors


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

i choose white. during this recent power outage from hurricane gustav, i had a white led flashlight i put on top of the glass to see in the tank, and i thought it looked pretty cool. Never tried blue so...


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Well I let you all guide my decision to go the blue route. I will let you know how it looks!


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Blue. :thumb:


----------



## shumway (Jul 12, 2006)

I went with blue on my tank.

Tried white but none of my fish would come out,Slapped on the blue ones and now even my raphael cat comes out


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Is you go for natural. white would be more natural than blue, but then my tank just looks like a badly lighted daylight tank. The blue gives it a more mysterious midnight deep water effect. I tried red, but that really looked like something we can not discuss on this family oriented board


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I can only imagine what you're talking about trigger. Literally, I have no idea so can only imagine :lol:

I think I'll like the blue...I got the 4x65 with 2 actinic and 2 white bulbs, plus the moonlights so I can set up timers to keep the moonlights on all night, turn on the blues during the early morning, then whites all day, and back to blues then moonlights at night. Should be cool


----------



## meeems (Aug 11, 2008)

i recently bought a new tank off ebay and it came with some blue and white tube lighting - i really like the look of the blue one but wondered if its bad for your eyes if you look directly at the source?? i switched to the white because i wanted to make sure but just wondering if they are harmless or do need to be covered up?? thanks!


----------

